# مساعدة لعمل مشروع تخرج عن gps



## alasyr (12 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
​ اول شي احب اشكر المسؤولين والمشرفين على مجهودكم الرائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــع على الاهتمام بالموقع , وهذه اول مشاركة لي واحب مساعدتكم لي في مشروع تخرجي من قسم هندسة الاتصالات وهو عن ال gps فأتمنى منكم مساعدتي في كل مايخص هذه التقنية طريقة العمل والدائرة الالكترونية واستخداماته ولكم مني جزيل الشكر :56: :7:​


----------



## abdojkl (28 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## kasanova (4 مايو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور كتيررررررررررررر


----------



## krawan (5 مايو 2010)

thikkkkkkkkkk


----------

